# Men Are Using Uber’s Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*

Johana Bhuiyan 
(@Booyah on @uberpeople.net )

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...male-uber-drivers-often-left-to-fend?s=mobile*


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

That article made my blood boil.. Drivers are again at disadvantage. If it was me, I would've told that asshole, that if he came to my residence I would call the cops immediately and he would never see his phone because I'd smash the shit out of it with a hammer


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*
> 
> Johana Bhuiyan
> (@Booyah on @uberpeople.net )
> ...


Wow! Raquel from this forum is on here too


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Wow! Raquel from this forum is on here too


So am I.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Txchick said:


> So am I.


Sorry to hear about the incident


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Wow! Raquel from this forum is on here too


Another female Uber driver who goes by Raquel on the driver forum Uberpeople.net has also claimed to have been subject to harassment via the lost-and-found feature. In screenshots she posted to the public forum, Raquel shows texts from a passenger who admits to using the feature to get her number for personal reasons.

BuzzFeed News did not have direct contact information for Raquel but reached out to her through other drivers who knew her, but Raquel has not responded to interview requests.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Sorry to hear about the incident


Thank you!! It was alarming & disgusting & do not care to ever experience it again.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> That article made my blood boil.. Drivers are again at disadvantage.


All the Female Drivers are forum members. They stepped up in an effort to raise awareness of the issue of Drivers' Safety & Privacy.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> That article made my blood boil.. Drivers are again at disadvantage. If it was me, I would've told that asshole, that if he came to my residence I would call the cops immediately and he would never see his phone because I'd smash the shit out of it with a hammer


^^^
Yup, 911 or the equivalent wherever in the world the endangered driver might be.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

[B said:


> "Txchick,[/B] post: 176480, member: 5349"]So am I.


a female Uber driver in Dallas- -<> hey - -this must be you- -
Our Uber ladies all over the net
but not for good reasons


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*
> 
> Johana Bhuiyan
> (@Booyah on @uberpeople.net )
> ...


Nobody has ever called me except Indian people asking if I want to purchase the blue pills on the Uber twilio number


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Txchick said:


> So am I.


Can I have your number?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> That article made my blood boil.. Drivers are again at disadvantage. If it was me, I would've told that asshole, that if he came to my residence I would call the cops immediately and he would never see his phone because I'd smash the shit out of it with a hammer


^^^
Not only did it give me a really creeped out feeling to think of somebody banging on my door, but the total lack of urgency on behalf of the Uber representative in regard to the situation. 
What the heck is going on here? 
Does Uber actually want to see these incidents end up on the 11:O'Clock news? 
I just might even be inspired to write a letter to Apple about this jerkoff and provide the documentation of times and dates along with a transcript.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Can I have your number?


Is that meant to be a haha comment?
Or do you have boundary issues?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> a female Uber driver in Dallas- -<> hey - -this must be you- -
> Our Uber ladies all over the net
> but not for good reasons


No it's not good reasons! It is me.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Can I have your number?


Ha ha


CJ ASLAN said:


> Can I have your number?


hopefully that is a ha ha! I am going to take it as one.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Is that meant to be a haha comment?
> Or do you have boundary issues?


It was meant to be a joke. It was never my intention to create such an awkward and uncomfortable situation. I hope that I can be of assistance in correcting my mistake and resolving the matter. While I have caused this unpleasant experience, I am able to see where I went wrong. asking for her number. I believe acquiring this insight will allow me to learn and grow and prevent similar issues in the future.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It was meant to be a joke. It was never my intention to create such an awkward and uncomfortable situation. I hope that I can be of assistance in correcting my mistake and resolving the matter. While I have caused this unpleasant experience, I am able to see where I went wrong. asking for her number. I believe acquiring this insight will allow me to learn and grow and prevent similar issues in the future.


That's ok..I took it as a ha ha!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

My behavior was extremely inappropriate, immature, and lacked the respect uberpeople.net deserved. It was a disruption and distracted others from benefiting from this post. It was embarrassing, but I learned that nobody appreciated my poor behavior. In the future, I have every intention of curbing my thoughtless actions and learn to adjust my behavior befitting the environment and situation. Again, I am sorry for my actions and I hope that we can put this matter behind us. I look forward to sharing tips and tricks with you in the future. If you have any thoughts in this, please feel free to share. You may contact me at your convenience.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> My behavior was extremely inappropriate, immature, and lacked the respect uberpeople.net deserved. It was a disruption and distracted others from benefiting from this post. It was embarrassing, but I learned that nobody appreciated my poor behavior. In the future, I have every intention of curbing my thoughtless actions and learn to adjust my behavior befitting the environment and situation. Again, I am sorry for my actions and I hope that we can put this matter behind us. I look forward to sharing tips and tricks with you in the future. If you have any thoughts in this, please feel free to share. You may contact me at your convenience.


No problem on my end!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

This is very troubling. Fortunately I have never had this happen to me. If someone leaves something in my car, it's not my problem and I'm certainly not driving to get it back to them or giving then my home address.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm just curious, has anyone heard of the same problems on Lyft? Uber continues to get more and more bad press.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It was meant to be a joke. It was never my intention to create such an awkward and uncomfortable situation. I hope that I can be of assistance in correcting my mistake and resolving the matter. While I have caused this unpleasant experience, I am able to see where I went wrong. asking for her number. I believe acquiring this insight will allow me to learn and grow and prevent similar issues in the future.


^^^
Thanks for reaching out!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> This is very troubling. Fortunately I have never had this happen to me. If someone leaves something in my car, it's not my problem


You are exposed to this grave risk no matter if a passenger has really left something behind in your car or not. If a passenger wants to stalk you or worse, they only need to claim to Uber that they left something behind. Uber will give them your information whether the claim is true or it is just a lie designed to be able to contact you for whatever sinister purpose they have in mind.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm certainly not driving to get it back to them or giving then my home address.


Unfortunately, whether you would want it or not, Uber will give them the number to reach you. Uber's motto is to always please the rider, even if it is at the expense of harming the driver. Drivers are just "the dude".


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> You are exposed to this grave risk whether a passenger has really left something behind in your car or not. If a passenger wants to stalk you or worse, they only need to claim to Uber that they left something behind. Uber will give them your information whether the claim is true or it is just a lie designed to be able to contact you for whatever sinister purpose they have in mind.


Well if someone comes to my house I will have them arrested whether uber gave them my information or not. Fortunately, I live in a neighborhood where the police act fast. In some states, where people have a right to use a gun to defend their property, this would be a risky proposition. Women know how to use firearms as well .


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Unfortunately, whether you would want it or not, Uber will give them the number to reach you. Uber's motto is to always please the rider, even if it is at the expense of harming the driver. Drivers are just "the dude".


Travis is an idiot. I've never had them give my number to anyone. I'm not saying this has never happened but I do think some Uber Support in certain cities are better than others. I notified uber support in LA immediately after a male pax tried to kiss me (from the back seat) and they got right back to me. I doubt they deactivated him but I suggested not matching him with female drivers and i was worried he might give me a bad rating.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Travis is an idiot. I've never had them give my number to anyone. I'm not saying this has never happened but I do think some Uber Support in certain cities are better than others. I notified uber support in LA immediately after a male pax tried to kiss me (from the back seat) and they got right back to me. I doubt they deactivated him but I suggested not matching him with female drivers and i was worried he might give me a bad rating.


Should have deactivated him plain & simple.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I notified uber support in LA immediately after a male pax tried to kiss me (from the back seat) and they got right back to me. I doubt they deactivated him but I suggested not matching him with female drivers and i was worried he might give me a bad rating.


This is very telling about how Uber drivers are more and more considered just simple abuse material by Uber corporate and its passengers. A male pax tries to sexually assault a female driver, and the driver's reaction is essentially to become concerned that she may get a bad rating.....


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Unfortunately, whether you would want it or not, Uber will give them the number to reach you. Uber's motto is to always please the rider, even if it is at the expense of harming the driver. Drivers are just "the dude".





uberdriver said:


> This is very telling about how Uber drivers are more and more considered just simple abuse material by Uber corporate and its passengers. A male pax tries to sexually assault a female driver, and the driver's reaction is essentially to become concerned that she may get a bad rating.....


pax should have been deactivated right then, just that plain & simple.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Txchick said:


> pax should have been deactivated right then, just that plain & simple.


Not according to Uber's playbook. The passenger is king, the driver is just "the dude".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> driver is just "the dude".


Driver is the *other* dude in the car.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Now I see why Raquel is not on the forum anymore.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Now I see why Raquel is not on the forum anymore.


I think Raquel is still here. She posted something a couple days ago.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The article quoting her posts just came out today. She did not agree to be interviewed. If she was smart she would go quiet.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The article quoting her posts just came out today. He refused to be interviewed. If she was smart she would go quiet.


I was quoted as well by name, which is ok by me.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I was quoted as well by name, which is ok by me.


Don't know if she refused just is busy. Raquel will be fine, I have faith in her.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Am i the only one who doesn't see the problem here?
I had a guy's phone in my car one day, he called, i told him to stop by any time and get his phone.
He called me when he got here got his phone back.

Husband behind the door with a taser? 
Some people are ****ed up in the head.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't see the problem here?
> I had a guy's phone in my car one day, he called, i told him to stop by any time and get his phone.
> He called me when he got here got his phone back.
> 
> ...


^^^
Have another toke.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> It was meant to be a joke. It was never my intention to create such an awkward and uncomfortable situation. I hope that I can be of assistance in correcting my mistake and resolving the matter. While I have caused this unpleasant experience, I am able to see where I went wrong. asking for her number. I believe acquiring this insight will allow me to learn and grow and prevent similar issues in the future.


I'll get all dressed up and be a symbolic female if you need to work on your social intercourse techniques. Hope you like your girls cuddly!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> My behavior was extremely inappropriate, immature, and lacked the respect uberpeople.net deserved. It was a disruption and distracted others from benefiting from this post. It was embarrassing, but I learned that nobody appreciated my poor behavior. In the future, I have every intention of curbing my thoughtless actions and learn to adjust my behavior befitting the environment and situation. Again, I am sorry for my actions and I hope that we can put this matter behind us. I look forward to sharing tips and tricks with you in the future. If you have any thoughts in this, please feel free to share. You may contact me at your convenience.


Do you copywrite the canned Uber CSR responses? If not you should apply for the job!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Puber - you didn't pay attention to the whole story. The driver first went to the guys house in order to drop off the phone as prearranged and he was a no-show. First red flag. She twice offered to drop it off the next morning at his place of business. He refuses. Second red flag. He then calls her drunk and demands to come to her house, a location she never gave him. He found it by using the find my iPhone feature. Third through eighth red flag.

How many red flags did you miss?

No person in their right mind gives any stranger their home address, and that includes you.

It falls under the heading of you don't talk to strangers and you don't tell them where you live. I am assuming that you saw no red flags with the guy who came to your home to pick up his phone. And that You gave Him your address, he did not find it by himself.

My take-home lesson is take any phone to a police station. Under no circumstances take someone else's property home with you. It is a tracking device.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> This is very telling about how Uber drivers are more and more considered just simple abuse material by Uber corporate and its passengers. A male pax tries to sexually assault a female driver, and the driver's reaction is essentially to become concerned that she may get a bad rating.....


You're absolutely right... Some men treat women bad regardless of the capacity in which they meet. I hate to see the guy on a date. Good candidate for date rape.

Fortunately, I was able to politely but firmly tell him to get out of my car and he did. It was weird though... Sometimes maybe I'm too friendly. He was a drunken idiot. If he actually succeeded in grabbing me, that would be an entirely different story. I wouldn't have been so polite. It does raise a weird issue w/ the ratings. I often have male pax hit on me and I try to handle it delicately or laugh it off or take their card and say I will call them just to get them out of my car. It kind of sucks though. I don't know if men have that happen with women paxs or not.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Puber - you didn't pay attention to the whole story. The driver first went to the guys house in order to drop off the phone as prearranged and he was a no-show. First red flag. She twice offered to drop it off the next morning at his place of business. He refuses. Second red flag. He then calls her drunk and demands to come to her house, a location she never gave him. He found it by using the find my iPhone feature. Third through eighth red flag.
> 
> How many red flags did you miss?
> 
> ...


Dropping it at the police station is a great idea. I was thinking maybe an Apple Store (or Uber's office but then again I really don't want to see them  )


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice thing about our company is that we have an office, so if I find pax's cellphones, lighters, wallets etc...I just drop them off in our "lost and found box" we have. Too bad uber doesn't have one.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Puber - you didn't pay attention to the whole story. The driver first went to the guys house in order to drop off the phone as prearranged and he was a no-show. First red flag. She twice offered to drop it off the next morning at his place of business. He refuses. Second red flag. He then calls her drunk and demands to come to her house, a location she never gave him. He found it by using the find my iPhone feature. Third through eighth red flag.
> 
> How many red flags did you miss?
> 
> ...


Ik, marx


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No driver should be subjected to inappropriate behavior. One poster on this forum says that he often will report that the Passenger made a racist remark. When you are in your professional capacity as a driver it is not acceptable for any passenger to hit on you sober or drunk. You may want to just smile and tough it out in order to get out of the situation as fast as possible. Start using the audio record feature on your smart phone on every ride just for one night. Then listen to it again. The rule of thumb is, if they do it to you they'll do it to somebody else. I always thought because there's a two-way rating system Uber is like social media, and in that way we drivers can protect each other's backs.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Travis is an idiot. I've never had them give my number to anyone. I'm not saying this has never happened but I do think some Uber Support in certain cities are better than others. I notified uber support in LA immediately after a male pax tried to kiss me (from the back seat) and they got right back to me. I doubt they deactivated him but I suggested not matching him with female drivers and i was worried he might give me a bad rating.


It's unfortunate that you can't have a window that goes up between front and back seat and poison gas released in the back. Granted, I'm an ugly old man and it's only happened twice but it's really awkward when a pax hits on you and you have to be nice and just get them out of the car asap. In my case at least it's not as dangerous because women are less likely to get physical.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Bust 'em.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Do you copywrite the canned Uber CSR responses? If not you should apply for the job!


It was a sarcastic apology if you haven't caught on 
Which uber csr?! I recently had a personal encounter with one hahahah
uber on brother!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well just to keep everything transparent,someone left their phone in my car about 3 days ago
they emailed me saying they gave the pax my Uber number (the one every pax sees anyway), but ASKED me first if they could give them my actual cell number
so they may be taking heed to changes since these incidents occurred
i however am a male
i doubt they are just giving out drivers personal cell numbers who are female only though


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I'm just curious, has anyone heard of the same problems on Lyft? Uber continues to get more and more bad press.


The one time I had a Lyft pax leave something in my car, Lyft texted me requesting my permission to give out my number or if not to handle it through them.

I think all these issues go to show the importance of A) checking your car before you pull away and B) Companies need to communicate with driver prior to giving out contact info. If driver tells Uber or Lyft they don't have it, no info should be given out.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well just to keep everything transparent,someone left their phone in my car about 3 days ago
> they emailed me saying they gave the pax my Uber number (the one every pax sees anyway), but ASKED me first if they could give them my actual cell number
> so they may be taking heed to changes since these incidents occurred
> i however am a male
> i doubt they are just giving out drivers personal cell numbers who are female only though


I feel certain they are NOT just giving out female drivers' phone numbers. They are stupid but not that stupid.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Trade secret uber drivers when cabbies find lost stuff (of value) they end up on eBay or some local pawn shop.

We are only responsible for what is in the trunk.

unless you report the lost item no one has any proof against you. And if they make accusations, a) you drive others and any of them could have taken the item. B) the passenger must have lost it elsewhere. After all most who leave stuff behind are drunk.

Bottom line hold on to the item in case it is reported but never report it yourself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Puber - you didn't pay attention to the whole story. The driver first went to the guys house in order to drop off the phone as prearranged and he was a no-show. First red flag. She twice offered to drop it off the next morning at his place of business. He refuses. Second red flag. He then calls her drunk and demands to come to her house, a location she never gave him. He found it by using the find my iPhone feature. Third through eighth red flag.
> 
> How many red flags did you miss?
> 
> ...


just out of curiosity can the iPhones and someone still track you even if they're turned off


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> just out of curiosity can the iPhones and someone still track you even if they're turned off


No: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5848827

Putting in airplane mode would also stop it from being trackable according to that thread. Probably a great idea in the case you do end up with a riders phone to prevent this stalker behavior.


----------



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

So now I know..... Find my iPhone works unless the phone is turned off or in airplane mode. You can't turn off an iPhone without entering the screen lock password and usually can't put it into airplane mode. With IOS 8, you can't switch into Airplane mode once the screen lock is on unless the user has specifically enabled access to Control Center while the screen is locked. (Control center is the set of controls that come up when one swipes from the bottom of the screen.) The iOS default setting leaves control center disabled when the screen is locked.
Lost iPhones >>> nearest Police Station as suggested in recent threads.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

You can put an iPhone in airplane mode while it is locked. Just swipe up from the bottom of the screen after activating the time by pressing either home or lock button. Then click the airplane.

EDIT: You can also power down while locked. Just hold the hold button like normal for a few seconds and it will give you the swipe to turn off. 

Tested both on my phone while locked, both work.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> I feel certain they are NOT just giving out female drivers' phone numbers. They are stupid but not that stupid.





painfreepc said:


> Uber give my *personal number* to a client in Moreno valley, she left wallet in my car.





Raquel said:


> These texts came through on my *personal number*, not my uber "number".


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/


----------



## Laurie_N (Dec 24, 2014)

IndyDriver - 
Yep! You are right that it can be simply powered off without a passcode (and that is what probably should be done to stop stalkers etc.).
However, in "settings", you can disable the ability to swipe from the bottom (Control Center) when the screen is locked. This prevents a thief from putting it in airplane mode so it can't be tracked once turned back on.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber left its lost and found items log exposed online*
*http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/10/uber-reportedly-left-lost-found-items-log-exposed-online/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"...but the records also showed customer and* driver names, phone numbers,* internal ID numbers and ride information."


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 4900
> 
> 
> "...but the records also showed customer and* driver names, phone numbers,* internal ID numbers and ride information."


This is a problem. How does one see this?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-gives-out-my-personal-number.12400/


Again, I doubt this just happens to women. Women are just more likely to raise this issue on this forum given the safety risk.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> This is a problem. How does one see this?


It was LA Uber Lost & Found page that was left unprotected. It's been fixed now.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It was LA Uber Lost & Found page that was left unprotected. It's been fixed now.


Oh ok. I can't believe they left it unprotected!!!!!!!!! Privacy attorneys could have a field day with Uber. Unfortunately, they need to get in line behind hoards of other litigants. Uber has kindergarteners running the show. Probably cheap labor.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Is that meant to be a haha comment?
> Or do you have boundary issues?






 Check this out! LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Laurie_N said:


> So now I know..... Find my iPhone works unless the phone is turned off or in airplane mode. You can't turn off an iPhone without entering the screen lock password and usually can't put it into airplane mode. With IOS 8, you can't switch into Airplane mode once the screen lock is on unless the user has specifically enabled access to Control Center while the screen is locked. (Control center is the set of controls that come up when one swipes from the bottom of the screen.) The iOS default setting leaves control center disabled when the screen is locked.
> Lost iPhones >>> nearest Police Station as suggested in recent threads.


Couldn't you just take the battery out? Sorry I have an android so just wondering.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Couldn't you just take the battery out? Sorry I have an android so just wondering.


Not possible with an iPhone to the average person. Requires special tools and isn't meant to be easy. That way you have to pay Apple to replace the battery when it wears out before the phone!


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Last week a guy was looking for sex with a black girl he says you included...smh I took him right to the gas station and left him there.He later contacted me several times this week.I suggest all women carry gun and go to a shooting range


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How did you contact Uber about this text pest? How long did Uber take to respond to your complaint? Thanks.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How did you contact Uber about this text pest? How long did Uber take to respond to your complaint? Thanks.


1 Day and after I still got the text.I thought once you call another pax the link between you was broken.Even after the email I got text.It was the same generic respond they give smh.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Insist they give you a new Uber phone number. The pax can contact you as long as you work for Uber on the old number.

I think that corporate needs to know that Atlanta is not protecting you properly.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

A4UberLady said:


> Last week a guy was looking for sex with a black girl he says you included...smh I took him right to the gas station and left him there.He later contacted me several times this week.I suggest all women carry gun and go to a shooting range


Did u report to Uber corporate??


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

I dont know the info :-( you all have it?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.ceoemail.com/s.php?id=79042


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Men Are Using Uber's Lost-And-Found Feature To Harass Female Drivers*
> 
> Johana Bhuiyan
> (@Booyah on @uberpeople.net )
> ...


Interesting what some guys have to go through to get laid -Quite pathetic actually. They ain't got no "game" whatsoever

As a gay guy I've never had to go through such drastic measures


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

TURN OFF THE IPHONE! Find my Iphone won't work if you shut it off. So offensive that a customer came to her home. She should have called the police.


----------

